# Cerakote Maintenance



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Having just acquired a Colt M1991MA1 in Cerakote, I am wondering if there are any special maintenance methods needed.
I expected some information in the owners manual, but didn't see any. Just a series 80 user manual.

Are special lubricants needed?
What to do with cerakote finish?
What not to do with cerakote finish?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AZdave said:


> Having just acquired a Colt M1991MA1 in Cerakote, I am wondering if there are any special maintenance methods needed.
> I expected some information in the owners manual, but didn't see any. Just a series 80 user manual.
> 
> Are special lubricants needed?
> ...


I've had a coupla' guns cerakoted. It's a hard durable finish that requires no special maintenance or lubricants than what any other gun would require. It is probably the best finish you can get on a firearm today. Since the advent of Cerakote, blued and parkerized guns are becoming a thing of the past.



> Cerakote gun coating is a ceramic based finish that can be applied to metals, plastics, polymers and wood. Standard industrial paints, powder coat, and even IonBond and DuraCoat don't stand up to the results of Cerakote in lab testing. The unique formulation used for Cerakote enhances a number of physical performance properties including abrasion/wear resistance, corrosion resistance, chemical resistance, impact strength, and hardness. Each of these properties is rigorously tested to guarantee that Cerakote products remain at the forefront of the ceramic coatings market.
> 
> ASTM Test Standard D4060 evaluates the resistance of finishes to abrasion and wear. A taber wheel whirls on panels until it wears the coating away and the metal substrate is revealed; and the test is repeated three times. Ion Bond failed earliest at 250 cycles. Blueing lasted 500 cycles. DuraCoat held up for 641 cycles. Parkerizing and KG GunKote resisted wear for about 700 cycles. Black Oxide resisted abrasion for 3,333 cycles. Once again, Cerakote was a decisive winner lasting 6,000 cycles before the ceramic coating failed.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

@desertman Thanks that is some useful information!


----------



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

So should you ever put oil on it? What about longer type storage?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AZdave said:


> @desertman Thanks that is some useful information!


You're welcome!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DNS said:


> So should you ever put oil on it? What about longer type storage?


You'd treat it as if you would any other gun. It's just a finish only better than the others.


----------

